# Just back from 1/8 Mile drags with 05 A4



## bogie1 (Feb 16, 2005)

I got home from work this morning @ 7:30 Am. I slept for 3 1/2 hrs and headed for the dragstrip. It was hailing and raining when I left the house but the track is 30 mile from the house so I hoped for the best. When I arrived at the strip it was cloudy but dry, They opened the gates for racing. (yeah).
The track was cold and I was the first one up. Most folks must have decided to stay home because of the forecast.
My first time up I floored it of the line and just sat there spinning the tires. The car never moved for about a second. After the firat run, I rememmbered 97 GTP's advise and I started to ease into the throttle for a bit until I got out of the gate and then nailed it after I was rolliing pretty good and things slowly started to improve. I don't know why they were running the PRO Tree with so few cars there but I hate that thing. 1 Yellow boom Green.
Any way I raced a 2004 Mustang GT 3 times and wiped his butt everytime (not even close). Then a yellow 2004 Cobra showed up and I asked him to race. He was pure stock like me but with standard transmission. 
I wheel hopped bad and he beat me. I said lets go again and this time I beat him. He said best 2 out of three and I beat him again. I think he was having worse traction problems then me but a race is a race no excuses and I feel good I beat a 2004 Cobra 2 out of 3.
Here are the runs. They start with my first run and end with my 10th.
The runs for the most part were back to back runs 3 in a row. You could have done a circle track there were so few cars.

Temp 45* Baromater 30.37 Humidity 64% full tank gas	35# tire Showroom Pure stock (539 miles)

60 ft	1/8 ET	1/8 MPH	
2.877	10.187	81.84 (1st run wasted my tires) 
2.322	9.03	84.26	
2.563	9.749	82.86	
2.29	8.995	84.55	(beat the 2004 GT)
2.191	8.857	84.25	
1.981	8.61	84.21	
2.047	8.654	84.21	(beat the 2004 GT)
2.173	8.828	83.75	(2004 Cobra beat me)
2.066	8.677	83.56	(Beat the 2004 Cobra) 
2.086	8.873	82.78	(Beat the 2004 Cobra)


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2005)

*i love it!*

the first honest racer ive seen in a long time!!!
im impressed with your honesty,and a good reality based et,60foot,and mph 
im sure it was a blast. it was reported in this forum a 7.40 et with an 05 is it
possible? maybe after a lot of tuning? a full second quicker? do you think the 
goat has it in it? i have my doubts ! lets here it racers! arty:


----------



## bogie1 (Feb 16, 2005)

I was looking at my logs from 1986 of my Buick Grand National. Showroom pure Stock it ran 9.4 in the 1/8.
I chipped it added a homemade cold air kit and ran Xylene 30% mixture and I ran 8.7's all day long with everything else pure stock down to the tires.
I think with a tune, cold air kit, 160* stat, Xylene, and most importantly good drag radials the GTO will run high 7's with no other mods.
You can't get a great ET when you have to launch at idle and roll into fullthrottle like I did today, It just ain't going to cut it. The Car had so much power but it was usless because it all went up in smoke.
Also it seemed that my Goat was down about 10- 15 hp at the rear wheels by the MPH. May be due to only having 500 miles on it.
The car really woke up the crowd, It may have been the first '05 they have seen. I was told the announcer really built up our "Cobra vs GTO" races and folks were very supprised that an over weight goat was able to trounce the snake. Got a lot of comments like"wait till it's gets some miles on it, it is going to fly"
I think it has a whole lot more in it. I have been through this with the GN and I think Pontiac has a winner here.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Time for the Drag Radials :cheers Then its time to haul ASS!arty: Nice times, keep it up :cool


----------



## drmustang (Nov 29, 2004)

The DR's will help those 60fts. and make you more consistant.


----------



## bogie1 (Feb 16, 2005)

I just found this featured Cobra on the home page for drag Times.
My GTO had a better 1/8 mile ET and much better trap speed in the 1/8 mile.

http://www.dragtimes.com/Ford-Musta...eslip-4400.html


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

We don't need Xylene or any added octane for that matter. I used to run Xylene in my TTA but the GTO doesn't need it.

Two mods and you'll be flying: Converter and drag radials. Those two will shave .5 second off those 1/8 mile times.

As aside, those times are in line with mine at 13.2 unless the LS2 really comes alive after the 1/8.


----------



## muohio (Sep 22, 2004)

Did I read that it was 45 degrees out? I know my traction increases greatly when it get warmer out. When it's 65-70, go back and see if your times are better. Also, the Cobra weighs only a few pounds less than the GTO, but you rarely hear people talking about how much of pig it is.


----------



## 97GTP (Feb 8, 2005)

were you power shifting 2-3? if not, you could pick up a mph or so. i'd say do 1-2, but wheelhop would be much worse.


----------



## bogie1 (Feb 16, 2005)

97 My '05 is an auto.


----------



## 97GTP (Feb 8, 2005)

bogie1 said:


> 97 My '05 is an auto.


oops! i miss things from time to time..


----------



## no rice (Mar 15, 2005)

I had my 86 Buick GN run a high 12 in the quarter... all I had done was a computer chip, flowmaster exhaust, ~18 lbs of boost, air intake... temperature was around the low 60's. I think the engine was a little tired, the car had just over 100K on it.


----------



## no rice (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm sure with a few slight mod's you could easily get the 04 or 05 GTO into the low to mid 12's in the 1/4.


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Can you imagine 18lbs of boost on a GTO. COOL!!!


----------

